
Electric Objects acquired by GIPHY - famousactress
https://medium.com/the-frontier/a-new-chapter-for-electric-objects-75e63e1c0ec6?mc_cid=dd9d2ced66&mc_eid=291c4b4ded
======
famousactress
The EO frame is definitely one of my favorite technology purchases of the last
few years, so this announcement makes me sad. I hope the space continues to
grow though. My family gets a lot of value out of having one of these in our
home...though we use it pretty differently than EO seemed to intend.. their
model appeared pretty dependent on users having paid art subscriptions, which
we never signed up for.

